# My plants growing super fast and ther is intense pearling but stil GDA[emoji36][emoji



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Is this GDA or GSA algae and how to het rid of it  pleas help Tom*

My aquarium is 125 liter I have a 1400l/h sussun filter and twinstar
I dose ei
My CO2 is vers high Some fishes died iT how's on 1 hour before the light en 1 hours before off when the light go of
Water parameter 
Temp 22
No2 o 
Nh4o
No3 50
Kh 3
Ph CO2 of 7 CO2 on 6.1

My plants grow very fast
My light are 2 18w t8 8 hourper day

The algae grows only on my rocks not on my plants













































Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd drop the water level, scrub and take out even more water to remove some of the green. Some scapers remove rocks and scrub. Dropping Excel on the rocks with the filter turned off kills a lot of algae.

Algae eaters will eat it if it is fresh and soft, do you have any? Otos, platy/guppy, Amano shrimp, snails?

Phosphate? I dose a lot of the stuff and GSA isn't a bother now. It seems to grow softer and easier to graze is all I can come up with. 

Algae is going to grow where plants aren't. You get to do some gardening if you want rocks to stay perfectly clean. I have a lot of rocks in the current scape. Moss is taking over most of them without any help from me but a couple of surfaces are being kept clean by the bristlenose plecos, those rocks have algae sitting deep in crevices only.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

I have some sort sae's and 4 amamanos


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## ilovekillis0852 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like GDA, its either low co2 or low ferts. whats your dosing regime?


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

This is my dosing regime










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

And i can't be low CO2 to much fishes died


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Try doubling up on phosphate. More has been very good for my plants and very bad for green spot algae in my tanks. Rather than add to your current macro mix make up another solution and dose at the time you dose macros in case you don't care for the results.

An interesting idea somebody had recently was to black out the problem area rather than the whole tank. Find something dark that will lay over those rocks and leave for a few days. Please report back what happens good or bad, we would all love to know how it goes.


----------



## MYGrace924 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kathyy said:


> Try doubling up on phosphate. More has been very good for my plants and very bad for green spot algae in my tanks. Rather than add to your current macro mix make up another solution and dose at the time you dose macros in case you don't care for the results.
> 
> An interesting idea somebody had recently was to black out the problem area rather than the whole tank. Find something dark that will lay over those rocks and leave for a few days. Please report back what happens good or bad, we would all love to know how it goes.


If the root problem is not fixed, algae will grow again after a blackout.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

I did some research and its GDA not GSA so I going to make happi's solution as fertelizer 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

Can pleas someone help me I tried averything.































Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

And my no3 is 100ppm and I don't understand why I just dose 3 ppm per day


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk











Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

It might be due to accumulation that you have 100 ppm of NO3 depending, how large and frequent your water changes are. Link below is to a fert calculator that has an option to calculate accumulation.

Zorfox's Planted Tank Calculator


As far as GDA, you might reduce lighting brightness or length of time they are on.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice looking tank. The algae isn't that bad. Get some snails in there to eat the algae.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, it is a nice looking tank. If the GDA is only a building up on the rock, I would consider that a good thing, looks natural.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

You can lower the nitrate level by doing a large water change. How often do you do water changes, and how much at a time? Also, do you dose KH2P04 (phosphate)?


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

I do 50% Ro water change every day
Could It je because i don't dose magnesium 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Amphiprion1 (Jan 17, 2016)

Do you add anything to the RO water or mix with tap?


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

As the previous poster asked, do you mix the RO water with tap or amend it with anything? Also, what fertilizers do you dose and how much? Is the GDA only on the rock and not on the plants?


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

1/4 tap water


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk









This is my tap water


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

What is your fertilizing routine? GDA can respond to an increase in phosphate.


----------



## xandro007 (Feb 6, 2016)

Phosphate is very high i think bug i don't have A test


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

The soil i use is ada amazonia


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

Here some detail pics
























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------

